# Weston vacuum sealers



## steelcity (May 22, 2013)

Looking at getting the Weston Michael Symon/Realtree vacuum sealer. Anybody have any experience with them? I know the Weston pro model have good reviews but I'm curious about these newer models.


----------



## mano (May 22, 2013)

I'd be interested, too.

Here's a You Tube review but it was unwatchable. Her nasal voice and inflection at the end of a statement so it comes out as a question drive me nuts.

[video=youtube;nPEBccX1if4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPEBccX1if4[/video]


----------



## daveb (May 22, 2013)

My understanding is that Weston makes the sealers sold under the Cabela's brand name. I bought this one recently to replace a dead Foodsaver. It was 200 and change on sale. Liking it a lot. I mostly seal for the freezer, occasionally for sous vide.

Regards,

Dave

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...acuum+sealer&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------

